# Wie ist denn das Radon Skeen Carbon 8.0?



## Shagnar (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hatte ja erst ein Black Sin 8.0 in falscher Grösse bestellt und da dieses Bike eine Zeit lang nicht mer in meiner Grösse gab, habe ich die Bestellung storniert und bin jetzt hin und her gerissen zwischen dem Black Sin 10.0, oder dem Skeen Carbon 8.0. Das Skeen Carbon 10.0 ist mir einfach zu teuer und das BS 10.0 kratzt auch schon empfindlich an meinem Budget.

Jetzt würden mich einfach mal ein paar unabhängige Meinungen von Besitzern des Skeen Carbon 8.0 interessieren. Ausserdem, was würdet ihr an dem Bike noch ändern und wie ist die Haltbarkeit so?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und allen ein schönes verlängertes Wochenende.

Shag


----------



## zett78 (25. Mai 2012)

Sind ja schon zwei völlig unterschiedliche Räder! Musst schon selber wissen, welches deinen Anforderungen entspricht, weiß ja niemand hier, wie du dein neues Rad einsetzen willst und was du dir davon erwartest!

Carbon und Alu hält. komponenten auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shagnar (25. Mai 2012)

Sollte jetzt nicht unbedingt als Kaufberatung gesehen werden, dafür wäre der Thread auch im falschen Unterforum. Darum interessieren mich primär nur die Meinungen zum Skeen Carbon 8.0 in Sachen Haltbarkeit, Fahreigenschaften (Eher Prograssiv oder wie auch immer...), zumal ich es nicht selber probefahren kann.

Ich bin mir der Unterschiede zwischen einem XC-Hardtail und nem Racefully natürlich bewusst und da ich es langsam aber sicher etwas gemütlicher angehen möchte, viele ein Race-Fully auch in mein Beuteschema.


----------

